# Cream Separator redux



## Fiberaddict

OK, I had posted before about buying a manual Separator from the Ukraine. We broke down last week and purchased a Novo (electric).....and I need to re-think the Ukrainian one. (I can hear the "Huh?" from here. Bear with me... :lol )

I got the Ukrainian one from Usewsmile (I *think* that's the username on eBay - something like that, anyway.) It was....$80 or so, plus shipping from Ukraine. It arrived quickly, but it was a present, so I put it up for a few months. When we got it out, we were conrfused - yes, it did have "translated" instructions....but I think the translator was drunk or something, because they made No sense. We couldn't get the blasted thing to work...and that's what I posted on another thread - that we couldn't get it working.

Fast forward to now. We got the Novo Tuesday, and have been playing with it. (Still not getting cream, but it's operator error this time!). On first impression......the Novo looks to be made in the same place the Ukrainian one was - exact same plastic, exact same parts (with the exception of the motor, of course) . The major difference? The instructions - the Novo's are :gasp: English. And the pictures are a LOT better.

We have discovered that the Ukrainian one was missing the tools needed to disassemble the "cone" that actually does the separating. When we used the Novo wrench on it......it was gross. And rusty. :shudder:. The pictures on both showed the various disks inside the cone - but the Ukrainian one *didn't* show you how to get to them. I figured that it came factory-installed and we didn't have to do anything......the Novo shows you how to take the top nut off and clean the disks (and how to re-install them..they're not numbered, you have to put them bumpy/smooth/bumpy/smooth). It also tells you that you do NOT put the milk in until the unit is up to speed......we were dumping it in and then trying to (manually!) crank it up, which caused massive leaks from the "seam". (When you dump the milk in the Novo before turning it on, *it* leaks from the same seam - go figure! :lol )

So, based on the Novo's instructions, I have to say that the Ukrainian one *might* be a good deal. We're going to keep ours - it's paid for, and if we ever get caught with no electricity and need butter/cream (hey, it can happen! Might not be likely, but still...) we have a backup. Once we get the electric one fine-tuned (the cream is staying in the disks, not flowing out; it looks like we need to adjust the screw to even thinner cream) we'll mess with the manual one.

So...I will tentativly say to go for it if you're looking for an inexpensive separator. ($100 vs. $400 is a BIG difference, which is why I went with eBay in the first place). Just be prepared for a steep learning curve, and possibly missing tools. If you have a Ukrainian one and need instructions, let me know - I'll scan the Novo ones (bear in mind it's electric) and email 'em to you. They'll help you at least figure out how to assemble and disassemble the thing. :lol


----------



## kuwaha

Thanks Verna, I've been looking at seperators for over a year now - about to go crazy deciding if it's worth it go cheap or not! At least I know who to "call" if I get stuck


----------



## Fiberaddict

I'll be glad to try and help! We managed to get the Novo to give us THICK cream - so thick you could stand a spoon in it! I think we need to do more adjusting... :laughcry


----------



## annkatherine

Can I get a copy of the novo directions? I bought the Ukraine cream separator and the manual is very poor. [email protected] THANKS!!!


----------



## mabugnisfarm

May I please have a copy of the directions? My email address is [email protected].

Thank you.


----------



## nightskyfarm

A lot will depend on how much you plan use the machine. I have the expensive variety and will know that it will work each and every time I plug it in. It came with the right tools and proper instructions in English and French with detailed pictures and spare parts too. it is a personal choice, but I would look for a good used one first, a DeLaval. Sometimes you can find them on EBay.


----------



## mabugnisfarm

I want the cream to make butter and other cream based products. I won't be producing on a large scale, just for family use.
I purchased the Ukraine manual cream separator this spring and have not used it yet as I do not have a doe in milk that I can milk right now. I have does due to kid in December. Thank you.


----------



## grecatranch

do you still have the manual for your Novo cream seperator? If so, could you send me a copy? [email protected]


----------



## Blackbird

You can also find a tutorial on assembly on YouTube;




I have watched that thing multiple times and still can't get mine to work  Hopefully it helps the rest of you though!


----------



## Ashley

I bought one, if people would quit buying milk I might get to use it some day.


----------



## buckrun

Thanks for the redux Verna! Excellent input.
Lee


----------



## eam

Does anyone have any tips on using the Novo separator? We got a used one last year and have only been able to get either *really* thick cream (it's almost butter and unusable for ice cream) or it's just milk with no luck with anything in between.

Thanks.


----------



## grecatranch

I am still looking for the manual on the cream seperator. Does any one have a copy that they can email me?
Cathy
[email protected]


----------



## NorthOf49

Bump.

My cream is super thick from the Novo too... haven't figured out a good way to get thinner cream yet. I did realize that the milk has to be really warm (I think the directions say optimum temperature is 35 to 45 degrees Celsius) but that just gives me more thick cream lol. I'm still playing with it...


----------



## Ashley

Just pour some milk back into it!


----------



## grecatranch

On my seperator, there is an adjust screw on the part that holds the cylinders in. I don't know which it turns to reduce the amount of cream, but I wish I had your problem. I hardly et any cream and I know my butterfat in the milk is high !! Me too, oh well, keep on trying. I still need the written instructions that were offered by one of the forum persons, however haven't heard anything. Any clues?


----------



## duffontap

*50 L/H Manual*

First post,

We found this forum while searching for info on our Ukrainian 50 L/H Manual separator. I'll add our experience after using it about four times: Everything seems to be set up properly, but the thickest cream we've gotten so far was about the consistency of half 'n' half--maybe lighter. We are turning the adjustment screw in about 1/2 turn with each use to see if our results improve.

Also, we purchased the separator on Ebay and still haven't received the English instructions--even after a couple requests.

Josh


----------



## Anita Martin

I bought the Novo a couple of years ago and frankly, for the money I paid, I would have expected a machine with MUCH better quality, not the cheap plastic everything I got. The thing has an adjustment screw which is supposed to allow you to adjust the cream thickness, but mine fell out and won't stay in. I need a new plastic thing that it goes in. I just make a thinner cream without the screw now. It's a flawed design in my opinion. I have other machines, like a sampson juicer and an excalibur dehydrater that were similarly priced and I expected a separator with that kind of quality. I was amazed.


----------



## eam

We've tried adjusting the screw a bit at a time but still only get really thick (unusable) cream or really thin. Nothing in between....no matter the temperature of the milk. I'm with Anita on this one, the Novo to us is very disappointing, especially for the price paid. We've wondered if it's a goat milk issue and that maybe it works fine for cow milk.


----------



## rvdrake

*Cream separator*

Hi Fiberaddict - thank you for your post about the Penzmash cream separator. I just put mine together - instructions came in both Russian and German. However, neither set of instructions explains the actual gear mechanism. It does not have a gasket between the plastic bottom and the metal portion, so I fear that I will have gear oil everywhere without a gasket. Also, a plastic part came with it - separate and covered in oil - that I can find no place where it should be.

If you still have the NOVO instructions available, I would sure appreciate a copy. <[email protected]>

Thank you for posting! RVDrake


----------



## hsmomof4

RVDrake,
I wouldn't count on hearing anything from fiberaddict...the original post was made 5 years ago, and I don't think that there are email notifications that someone commented on your post, but I guess you never know!


----------



## Guest

rvdrake said:


> Hi Fiberaddict - thank you for your post about the Penzmash cream separator. I just put mine together - instructions came in both Russian and German. However, neither set of instructions explains the actual gear mechanism. It does not have a gasket between the plastic bottom and the metal portion, so I fear that I will have gear oil everywhere without a gasket. Also, a plastic part came with it - separate and covered in oil - that I can find no place where it should be.
> 
> If you still have the NOVO instructions available, I would sure appreciate a copy. <[email protected]>
> 
> Thank you for posting! RVDrake


I used to sell Penzmash cream separators and will be happy to answer any questions you may have , including sending you edited English manual


----------

